

Hoptoad is now Airbrake - terrellm
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/7665411707/hoptoad-is-now-airbrake

======
joshcrews
who is the software company with a trademark in the computer software realm
over all things related to frogs and toads and little animals of that ilk?

